# Kitty Litter in pincushions REALLY?



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

LOL Hi all! Been really busy with surgery, dog rescue and then company in that order, but now trying to get Xmas gifts done! You know the drill! An excellent quilter buddy told me that as I am making a number of pincushions this year(love them!)that I should fill them with a type of Kitty Litter and it was made from nutshells? This product is supposed to sharpen our pins etc but not leak out like the sand does. She did not know the brand.

Any knowledge re this? Appreciate some guidence if you can. I have a lot of them to do but no kitties! LOL

Thanks so much. Hope everyone is doing well getting ready for santa!

LQ


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

I've used crushed pecan shells, which is usually sold as bird litter. It works really well. I have also used a natural kitty litter (can't remember the brand), but I was less happy with it. Please post pictures when you finish your pincushions!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Another pin cushion lover.....YEA......I have a bunch pinned....love to see all the differnt kinds...some patterns...
Pincushion Loves


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I believe Purr and Simple is the name of the litter.
Heidi


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I just wrap up a chunk of steel wool...


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

You can get bulk boxes of crushed walnut shells from harbor freight, and possibly other home improvement/ tool stores. I belive its listed under "blasting material" It is used in blasting cabinets to remove finishes and clean items before restoring. maybe cheaper than the kitty litter? might be worth looking into.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Thanks you all! Great ideas! I will check out Purr & Simple...who knew? LOL And also head up to Harbor Freight(a long drive but fun)to see what they may offer re the crushed walnut shells.

Also I think the steel wool is a great idea! We all have that laying around for varying uses. Erin P, as this stuff rusts do you think it will do that inside the pincushion in the high humidity we have here in the northwest?

I will check out your pincushions Granny, aren't they fun? My favorite method is using wool for these. Its just relaxing and therapeutic sitting in front of the boob tube embroidering on a fun design. I laugh at myself as I'm awful with a needle in my hand but what the hey, I pretend the results are "primitive" and count the blood as adding "authenticity". LOL

Thanks again! LQ


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Erin P, as this stuff rusts do you think it will do that inside the pincushion in the high humidity we have here in the northwest?


I don't know, actually. I live in a semi-arid area. However, I wrap my steel wool in a layer of batting first (to give it a "soft" look), so I would think if it DID rust, it would still be kept isolated, away from the fabric...


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Pet stores sell something called "lizard litter" that is walnut shells. Lots of quilt shops will buy a large bag, subdivide and sell a cup or so at a time.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's a source for U.S. stuff: Emery Sand - 1 pound

There was a Peoria plant, but can't pull it up anymore.

The thing is, there should be a firm contact with the pins and needles, not really what you want for easy push-in for holders, hence the separate "strawberry" you usually see. The sand won't really do it's job unless it's firmly packed. My mom liked to use buckshot for her cushion filler. I like plain cotton wool. Steel wool does rust and break down, regular kitty litter rubs to dust. You might turn out an OK piece with that stuff, but it turns bad in time.
Here's Mom's favorite (and mine) - 12 years old and still going strong (made with 2 log cabin squares for body and 2 prairie points for tail, the needle-holder part)


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

That is so cute....you have been pinned...LOL...

Found this link today for free pincushion patterns..PDF ....
http://www.cddesigns.com/PaperPiecing/index.html


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Steel wool does rust and break down


Maybe, but it takes quite a while to do so. 
I have an old pin cushion of my grandma's where she used steel wool (which is why that's what I have used for others...)


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you, GrannyG, love the things on this website - the pincushions are great, but I really like the fish stuffy! My mom made her pincushion when she was taking quilting classes, the special thing about the buckshot stuffing is that it weighs it down so you just plop it nearby and push pins at it, it doesn't even move around. Very handy. I like the tail piece for needles so they don't end up poked all the way inside the pincushion.

Also, the cloth is not tightly woven so the pins go in easily. (I was so jazzed to find a Chinese satin pincushion with the little people holding hands around it, but the fabric was so tight it was hard to poke a needle in.)


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Love all of these ideas! Thanks to everyone! Loved the pages and pages of 'cushions Granny and had a great time viewing them. I too want 'cushions that stay put when you put in/take out pins. Some of the others are sooo cute though its hard not to get busy making them!
Happy sewing you all! LQ


----------

